

Show HN: Pinry, a self-hosted Pinterest - kklimonda
http://getpinry.com/

======
cllns
I suggest making the 'Demo' button more prominent! It's tiny and low contrast
(white on light green).

Both 'View the code' and 'Download' are bigger. People could ostensibly want
to view the code before seeing it but I can't imagine many would want to
download without demoing first.

~~~
overshard
You are correct and I have adjusted accordingly, you can see the results
immediately: <http://getpinry.com/>

~~~
msutherl
Thanks, I had the same issue. Some other suggestions:

1\. Perhaps try shortening the copy. The large buttons could just read:

Code (Github) | Demo

Either increase the text size or also shorten the copy on the smaller buttons
to fix the resulting size offset:

Download (62kb) | BitBucket | Issues

2\. Your "Follow @getpinry" is overlapping the "Tweet" button.

3\. I find the grey borders superfluous and a bit heavy-handed. I think you
could just remove them, replace them with shadows, or lighten them and tint
them a bit blue so that they don't stand out so much.

Looks great, btw. Have been looking for a platform on which to share
inspiration with co-workers inside corporate intranet.

~~~
overshard
Yep, these are all issues and it's just a starting place, I don't plan on the
current design to stay the same very long. Just wanted to get this released.
I'll keep your comments in mind for when I update it later.

------
fotbr
Why the change from a BSD style license to the AGPL? While it looks like a
neat project, and I'd use something like this for my personal use; but that
particular license means I won't touch it with a 10ft pole.

The older BSD version --
[https://github.com/overshard/pinry/tree/26f9c76988b8cc5b0ee5...](https://github.com/overshard/pinry/tree/26f9c76988b8cc5b0ee5ec434b2bab9df0f9ec35)
\-- looks like something I might play around with though.

~~~
ancarda
What's wrong with AGPL?

~~~
dualboot
It's a license that requires any changes you make to the code be made
available to the public as well as all code that connects to it in related
services.

It is a license that touts "ultimate freedom" but the reality is that it
removes your freedom to make changes that you would like to keep private.

~~~
maxpow4h
No it doesn't. It gives the right to any users of your service to get a copy
of the source code under the same license. Has nothing to do with "code be
made available to the public".

~~~
justincormack
unclear, the license says "interacting with", so even getting a not authorized
response technically entitles you to a copy of the source code...

------
bobf
If you are interested in using this for your own project look at the previous
version at <https://github.com/overshard/pinry>, which has more friendly
licensing terms (BSD, vs AGPL).

------
joyeuse6701
Very nice. Kind of scary the power of open source and how quickly competitors
can spring up these days

~~~
hnriot
Why is this surprising. It's not exactly difficult to build something very
like Pinterest.

~~~
stevekemp
Most things aren't hard if you're only working at the scale of a single
server.

Running the actual Pinterest, with millions of users, would be pretty hard.
(At least for those with no prior experience of working at scale.)

------
snoonan
Just a public service announcement: Please respect trademarks and avoid naming
things tied to others peoples' branding work. I know it's usually an homage,
but there's no reason to do it and it does bend trademark law (if not break
it) sometimes.

~~~
Evbn
Just a public service announcement: trademark holders can't seize the
centuries-old common English language for their private use.

~~~
snoonan
Don't misunderstand this as an endorsement of jerky trademark enforcement.

My point was that they did the work to associate "pin" with this concept in
the public mind. Of course they don't own the word. That's just stupid. When
people do these homages or clones, they are gaining traction and influence by
riding on the work they did. Enforcement? Who cares... it's just unoriginal,
cheap and lazy to trade on the name.

------
ajaxguy
UI looks clean and fast. Just curious, do you have any revenue model on this?

~~~
overshard
There is none, in the future we do have plans to have hosted instances of
Pinry so those who don't know how to setup their own server can purchase easy
one-click hosting through us. We plan to do hosting as close to cost as
possible/not looking to get rich off this.

~~~
ChrisNorstrom
Thank you so so much. So many people have built their businesses and lives on
open source, I don't know what the internet would be today without free
software.

------
greyman
How do you see the issue of possible copyright infringement when self-hosting
pinterest clone? Normally, if you republish copyrighted photo (even smaller
version), you might get accused of stealing it - you are basically posting a
resized version of a photo, which might not be fair use.

Pinterest can get around this by claiming that it was the user who pinned the
photo, not them, and they also allow websites to opt-out from pinning (and
some websites like National Geographic actually do that). But if you self-
host, you are responsible for what is posted...

I am asking because, if I could legally run a website where I would publish
smaller version of any photo I find on the Internet, then well, there's a
great monetization potential there. But I don't think it would be so easy.

~~~
monkeynotes
"...if I could legally run a website where I would publish smaller version of
any photo I find on the Internet..."

Doesn't Google/Bing do this with their image search?

~~~
JacobJans
Well, they actually copy and host almost the entire internet, without
permission. But maybe that's another story.

------
gavinh
Nice, but lose the font. The footer's contrast is a bit low. I also find the
fixed background image on the landing page to be confusing, since the rest of
the page does not use any parallax effects.

------
jpadilla_
Very nice to see something like this built on Django!

~~~
human_error
Pinterest itself is built on Django as well.

------
DanBlake
agpl? People still think using that is a good idea?

